# Real world Fuel consumption



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

What are you people really getting to the gallon in a 2.0 TDI pump to pump?
And
At what sort of mileage. ie how many miles does your car have?

I have filled mine twice now and see 36 only. Is it going to get better?
OK I don't drive like a nun but............................. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That sounds VERY low.

Unless you drive like a nutter all the time, or do nothing but city stop and start driving, that's too low.

I've been doing what is probably a reasonably normal combination of town and motorway driving (30:70), at varying degress of nuttiness. Over the 5500 miles I've managed to average 47mpg.

I suggest you try to drive normally for, say, a 50 miles on a stretch normal A-roads. Nothing more than 60 mph, and no more than 2500rpm in any gear. See what you get. I would expect 50+ easily.

What I would do as a further test, is drive two 25 mile circuits of the same route, resetting the DIS in between. I swear consumption is much higher until the engine fully warms up. If you are doing mostly short runs, that could be what explains your mpg.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Driven sensibly - high 40's/low 50's

Hammered - circa 40

mine's done 16k now


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

42-43 in normal use , 47 if i drive miss daisy .

done 1600 miles


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

maersk said:


> What are you people really getting to the gallon in a 2.0 TDI pump to pump?
> And
> At what sort of mileage. ie how many miles does your car have?
> 
> ...


That is low for a tdi. My chipped 330d manages 40-43 mpg every 2000 miles maily high speed cruising and town work, and I don't hang around. You should find yours improves as the miles pile on and it looosens up, as with most german engines regardless of fuel type.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the early replies.
It is what I imagined the scenario to be. Mine is only 623 miles old so it is VERY early days but I needed reassurance.
Out of interest my pump to pump figures give exactly 36 and DIS says 35.3. Not bad for accuracy.

When the chime goes for filling time I manged to get 52 litres in the tank obeying the filling rules. This means a low reserve of 3 litres. Is everyone else in the same situation?
my A2 cried wolf when there were 11 litres left in the tank. Not very good for long trips BUT 3 litres is not far to find a gas station......................
at night..............................
in the rain...........................
Bank Holiday Weekend .....................
etc.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mine has about 4-5 litres left when the chime goes.


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

On a slight deviation from this topic, I have noted that on the 3.2 V6, the DSG gearbox improves the MPG figures compared to the manual, and this aligns with the marketing material saying how more efficient the DSG is... blah..blah

However when I looked at the figures for the 2.0 TDI DSG, the MPG figures are slightly worse than the manual. Is this a misprint? If not, why is this so on the 2.0 TDI?? Any takers? :?

wk 26 for my 2.0 TDI DSG, but until then its my old Peugeot 306 XSI, I get 60 extra miles when the fuel warning light comes on!! 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't understand that either. It used to show a higher mpg for the DSG. But the latest brochure shows it as lower.


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

As you can see I'm just visiting this forum as I'm a TT roadster DSG man. But I'm thinking of buying an A3 diesel for work - with the DSG. The difference could be gearing? Top speed is higher with the DSG that after the extra weight of the box and extras. Your new man with the low MPG is almost certainly down to it being very low mileage, all diesels are built 'tight' and free up between 3000 and 8000 miles as most diesel owners are higher mileage people that doesn't take long to get through, I'd expect 46-48 as mixed driving - or I won't be buying one....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mine is very very tight. I have to drive between 50 and 100 miles before the engine starts to spin loosely, and gear changes become much smoother.

My parent's 1.9 130 is only just probably run in - after 30k. It regularly gives them over 50mpg at motorway speeds.

Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Ah so!

Venturing towards 44.3 now. real mode none of this Dis indicated rubbish!


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Maybe my DIS is completely inaccurate, but on my daily motorway journey of 60 miles I get between 54 and 63 mpg - thats at a steady 70mph. The 63 mpg has only happened a couple of times, but regularly get 60 mpg. Car has almost 15,000 miles.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That sounds VERY promising aThree; even if the DIS is over reporting by a couple of mpg.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Which DIS readin is that?
Constant 'instant' reading or
Zone 1 short journey mode? :wink:


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

The readings are from the single journey MPG


----------

